# 2 year waiting period for 887 visa



## tunx1210 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I post my question here with some hope that someone could help me to shed some light. I would like to ask a question about 2 year waiting period for 887 visa. I understand that in order to apply for 887 I need to be a visa holder of some specific visas for at least 2 years, have lived in a specified regional area of Australia for at least two years, and have worked full time in a specified regional area for at least one year. In my situation, I applied for 489 visa in 1 January 2014 and granted bridging visa from then, I got my 489 granted in Jan 2015. I’ve been living in Melbourne for a long time and also working fulltime for all those period and therefore, I got no issues with the last 2 conditions: have lived in a specified regional area of Australia for at least two years, and have worked full time in a specified regional area for at least one year. My question is when could I apply for 887 visa? On Immigration Department website, it is written that:
You must have held one of the following visas for at least two years before applying for this visa, but they do not have to be the two years immediately before you apply:
Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) 
I am wondering whether the 2 year period counts for the time that I was on bridging visa for 489? Could I apply for 887 in Jan 2016 (2 years since I got my bridging visa granted), or I have to wait until Jan 2017 (2 years since I got my 489 granted). 

Looking forward to hearing from all of you. Thank you very much.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

It says very clearly that you need to have the 489 visa for at least 2 years.

"You must have held one of the following visas for at least two years before applying for this visa, but they do not have to be the two years immediately before you apply:

Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489)
Skilled Independent Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 495)
Skilled Designated Area Sponsored (Provisional) visa (subclass 496)
Skilled Regional Sponsored visa (subclass 475 or 487)."

You should also make sure where you live/work is eligible as metropolitan Melbourne is not eligible.


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Whether metropolitan Melbourne is regional for the 887 visa depends on whether you are sponsored by a relative or by the State of Victoria. If you are sponsored by a relative then it is a Designated Area. If you are sponsored by the State of Victoria then metropolitan Melbourne is not a regional area.


----------



## Applicant 887 (May 15, 2015)

Hi guys,

please help me with my situation,

I have a similar question as tunx1210

I have lived in metro Melb since 1st Jan 2012 on visa 163, My brother who live in metro Melb sponsor me, and I got visa 489 granted on 5th May 2013, 

Now I have hold the visa for more than 2 years (and worked full time 35hrs+ for 2 years), but I have travel back to Hong Kong for about 3 months, 

Does the time when i'm in Melb at 2012 counts? Can i apply the visa now? or i need to wait for another 3 months?

Many thanks!!


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

If you were sponsored by your brother then Melbourne is a designated area. Therefore time spent in Melbourne counts. If you have been living and working in Melbourne for 2 years after being granted your 489 visa then you are probably eligible to apply for an 887 visa.


----------



## Applicant 887 (May 15, 2015)

Jeremy Hooper said:


> If you were sponsored by your brother then Melbourne is a designated area. Therefore time spent in Melbourne counts. If you have been living and working in Melbourne for 2 years after being granted your 489 visa then you are probably eligible to apply for an 887 visa.


Thank you for you reply jeremy!

my second question is, how about the time before being granted 489 visa?

I have been living and working in Melbourne for 3 years now including the 1 year BEFORE being granted 489 visa,

since the visa condition didn't specify the time before visa granted counts (only added that i must held for 2 year, which i did)

thanks in advance!


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Your time spent in Melbourne prior to the grant of your 489 does NOT count towards your 887. However it does count towards time spent in Australia towards your citizenship if you wish to become a citizen.


----------



## Raj11 (Jun 7, 2015)

*489 bridging visa time*

Hi, I have same issue with immi website. It says bridging visa is valid for 887 application and than inner paragraph syas must held 489 for two years. Immi site itself creates confusion Plz reply whts right. It is possible to challenge this in the court.
You might be able to get this visa if you:
are in Australia
hold a
Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489)
Skilled Independent Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 495)
Skilled Designated Area Sponsored (Provisional) visa (subclass 496)
Skilled Regional Sponsored visa (subclass 475 or 487)
*or*
*Bridging visa A or Bridging visa B after applying for a subclass 495, 487 or 489 visa*
have lived in a specified regional area of Australia for at least two years
have worked full time in a specified regional area for at least one year
meet health and character requirements.


----------



## Raj11 (Jun 7, 2015)

*Bridging a or b visa for 887 counts*



Maggie-May24 said:


> It says very clearly that you need to have the 489 visa for at least 2 years.
> 
> But it also says that
> OR bridging visa A or B after applying for 489 etc.
> ...


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

If you are asking specific questions about your particular case I suggest that you talk to a Registered Migration Agent who is experienced in the transition from Provisional Skilled Visas to Permanent Visas (887).


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

I believe the information about being on a bridging visa applies to additional applicants that may have been added later (e.g. marrying and adding a spouse). As Jeremy has said, it would be a good idea to speak with a migration agent if you have specific questions about your case.


----------

